# My Fathers Ships



## golach (Oct 27, 2006)

I came across my fathers Discharge Book and would like to find out a bit more about his life at sea and the ships he was on and the trips he went on. He served his time at the Macduff Engineering works and was an Engineer on the following ships:- 
MV TRELYON (HAINS)- 1 FEB 1950 - 4 AUG 1950 
AUG 1950 - FEB 1951
12 MAR 1951 - 16 MAR 1951
2 APRIL 1951 - 21 SEPT 1951
27 SEPT 1951 - 18 OCT 1951
I know he was in Australia on one or more of these trips as I have photos of the ship taken going under the Sydney Bridge, and photos he sent home with "Port Pirie" on the back.

MV TRELAWNY (HAINS) - 28 APRIL 1952 - 28 AUG 1952
11 SEPT 1952 - 13 NOV 1952

MV TRELOSKE (HAINS) - 11 JAN 1953 - 25 JAN 1953

TREVELYAN (HAINS) - 24 FEB 1953 - 7 MARCH 1953 

MV TRESILLIAN (HAINS) - 14 MARCH 1953 - 23 MARCH 1953

MV TREVAYLOR (HAINS)- 2 APRIL 1953 - 10 DEC 1953

MV TRONDA (C. SALVESEN) - 21 JAN 1954 - 13 MARCH 1964

MV DUNDEE (DP&L) - 14 APRIL 1954 - 11 JAN 1955
He was on this ships maiden voyage to the Great Lakes, Canada, which was dogged by many teething troubles. Supposed to have been away for 2 years but back to Burntisland within 9 months.

RT TURMOIL (LLOYDS??) - 8 FEB 1956 - 20 FEB 1956 (COBH)
21 MARCH 1956 - 20 JULY 1956 (COBH)
21 NOV 1956 - 16 FEB 1957 (COBH)
16 FEB 1957 - 19 APR 1957 (COBH)
14 APR 1957 - 24 JULY 1957 (COBH)

MV ESKWOOD (CONSTANTINE LINES) - 20 AUG 1957 - 27 SEPT 1957

MV LOCHWOOD (CONSTANTINE LINES) - 15 OCT 1957 - 4 DEC 1957

He left the Merchant Navy then to take up work when the Dounreay Nuclear Plant was being built in Caithness. I only started researching this a few days ago and its amazing what I've managed to find out so far! Anyone out there sailed with him?? If anyone thinks they may have, I will pm you with his name.


----------



## Jimkel (Nov 11, 2005)

You must be Dawn because we have been in touch over these past few days, so please ignore this, as I did not reconise your mail address

Sorry

Jim


----------



## Jendoh (Nov 4, 2009)

golach said:


> I came across my fathers Discharge Book and would like to find out a bit more about his life at sea and the ships he was on and the trips he went on. He served his time at the Macduff Engineering works and was an Engineer on the following ships:-
> MV TRELYON (HAINS)- 1 FEB 1950 - 4 AUG 1950
> AUG 1950 - FEB 1951
> 12 MAR 1951 - 16 MAR 1951
> ...


Hello, I have not been on Ships Nostagia for quite a while! However, have just started to type up a diary of my late father's. I have been looking for pictures to go with the ships he sailed on and found your entry. My dad joined the MV Trelyon on 25 August 1950 as 2nd Mate under Captain James Cornish. So looks like they were on the same voyage. Dad started with Hain in October 1949 and stayed with the Company until leaving in 1970 when he became a Deep Sea Pilot. I will have to get his discharge book back from my brother as Dad's notes do not always give the dates for all the Hain vessels he sailed on.
I look forward to a message when we can exchange names.
Jenny


----------



## Jendoh (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello, I have not been on Ships Nostagia for quite a while! However, have just started to type up a diary of my late father's. I have been looking for pictures to go with the ships he sailed on and found your entry. My dad joined the MV Trelyon on 25 August 1950 as 2nd Mate under Captain James Cornish. So looks like they were on the same voyage. Dad started with Hain in October 1949 and stayed with the Company until leaving in 1970 when he became a Deep Sea Pilot. I will have to get his discharge book back from my brother as Dad's notes do not always give the dates for all the Hain vessels he sailed on.
I look forward to a message when we can exchange names.
Jenny


----------

